

Ask HN: Is my pricing fair? - tlong
http://www.happyapps.io/pricing

======
vortico
I think the wide price options cover all your potential customers' price
ranges, so you will certainly gain paying customers in each category. I might
change the word "Checks" to "Check types" or something, to avoid suggesting
that each connection event costs ~$1 but rather each monitor configuration.

That is a beautiful website, by the way.

~~~
tlong
Thank you. For some reason users are bouncing off after viewing the pricing
page, and I'm not sure why. I think the pricing is fair relative to
competitors.

~~~
sjs382
How are you acquiring the visitors that are bouncing?

~~~
tlong
Lots of different channels. Many from Reddit, HN, Quora, Guest blogs, etc.

------
muhpirat
Cool website and cool product! It will be even more cool, if you add a ssl
certificate to it :-) ([https://happyapps.io](https://happyapps.io))

~~~
tlong
Thanks. The App is SSL, but the marketing site is hosted separately, so we
didn't add the cert. Great advice though. I'll definitely get that added in.

~~~
muhpirat
Mhhh ok :D

